# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 Visual studio addin: ANSI/Unicode problem

## 10Pints

Hi
I have a problem with the visual studio addin for DB2:
I have installed it, and can connect to DB2 database, and can step into a stored procedure.
However when I try to set a string value like say AB
The VS2008 debugger variable watch reports it as A
And the DB Stored procedure errors saying the string is too long. 

I am tring to set a 37 character GUID
and the SP param is a Varchar(37)
And the SP is only stepped into if I pass half the characters.
I have tried change the data source but to no avail
I am using the DATA SOURCE: IBM DB2, IDS, and U2 Data Provider for .NET Framework 

Have tried otheres but no luck yet
I guess it must be an issue with the debugger settings?

Help!

Many thanks

10Pints

----------

